

What’s Wrong with Groupon? - cs702
http://baselinescenario.com/2011/11/01/whats-wrong-with-groupon/

======
ideafry
Are Groupon’s Deal Addicts Killing Black Friday?
[http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/11/01/groupon-deal-
addicts-...](http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/11/01/groupon-deal-addicts-
killing-black-friday/)

